# Hornets bench has been coming through so far



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> After struggling throughout the preseason, the emergence of the New Orleans Hornets' reserves has been vital in the team's 3-0 start.
> 
> They have been able to maintain leads and beat teams in transition and defend in much the same manner as the starters. It has allowed Hornets Coach Monty Williams to confidently extend his rotation; he's played all 12 players in two of the first three games and 11 in the other.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/11/the_bench_has_been_coming_thro.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It'd be nice if Paul could continue to get rest without the team collapsing. Honestly I don't think he looks like he's in great shape right now any way. He's looked great whenever the team needed him to be great, but he doesn't look like the real CP a lot of the time.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Seriously? Paul has been looking just fine to me. Moving well, looking to get the team involved before looking to score himself. What looks different about him? Is he looking like Baron Davis or something? If he's looking out of shape to you then the league had better worry about when he gets in shape. LOL.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah I was thinking that Paul looked good myself. He's put some muscle.

Oh and speaking of Baron Davis...he's in the best shape he's been in since his early days in Charlotte.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Yeah I was thinking that Paul looked good myself. He's put some muscle.
> 
> *Oh and speaking of Baron Davis...he's in the best shape he's been in since his early days in Charlotte*.


Really? Del ***** isn't thinking he's in such good shape.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I heard del ***** ripped him before the season but when I watched the Clips play the other night he looked like he thinned out and seemed quicker.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> *I heard del ***** ripped him before the season* but when I watched the Clips play the other night he looked like he thinned out and seemed quicker.



Ripped him before the season and again on Monday. Baron himself admitted to being out of shape. I'm sure he'd be happy to hear you saw something different though. LOL! He may be in shape but he may not be in 'game shape'. 


Also, who cares about Baron? LOL! CP3 has been looking good to me. Getting to the rim, running well, cutting well, same hesitation moves, etc. Basically, looking like CP to me.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Good game by Bayless and Green tonight against the Clippers. CP didn't even have to play in the 4th. I don't think the Hornets' past benches would've been able to hold off the Clippers. Quincy even looked good in his limited time.

:clap:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bayless was due to do something...Now it'd be real nice if he'd start doing it in tougher games. It's amazing that the bench can be so effective while their point guard was...not so effective...In the past the backup point guard has struggled and this has killed that team. CP sits down and the team stays in the game where in the past he'd sit down with a nice lead and come back down big.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *Play of the New Orleans Hornets bench has been key in the perfect start*
> 
> In the recent past, there have been times when the New Orleans Hornets’ bench could go several games without scoring 30 points.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/11/play_of_the_new_orleans_hornet.html


----------

